# 18 or 21



## Zenth (Jan 8, 2007)

how old do you have to be to buy ammunition these days from a store like wal-mart or any other sporting good store? 18 or 21?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it is 18 for rifle ammo and 21 for handgun ammo.


----------



## live24wheel (Jan 3, 2007)

Here in Arizona, 18 rifle, 21 handgun, BUT, if you are 18 and can say that you have a rifle that was factory chambered for a handgun round, it is legal to purchase.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

live24wheel said:


> BUT, if you are 18 and can say that you have a rifle that was factory chambered for a handgun round, it is legal to purchase.


Yes, that part is true here in Texas too.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

"It's for a rifle."

Pick your carbine. Most pistol/revolver rounds are chambered in a rifle.

This is federal, not state.


----------

